# My Air ride odyssey just started...



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I bite the bullet and ordered my air ride kit today.... I got a signature series from Scott at MASON TECH.... he helped me out alot.... He is my second sponsor!!!!
Signature strut and bag combo








Level III air management system.... plus a second VIAIR 400 compressor...








Hopefully it will arrive this week coming up and my Boy over at JVR performance in Pt. Washington will do the install.... I am not going to notch the frame at the start.. but I will probably go notch DTR.....
The car....








I ahve to thanks a few guys...
Scott from Mason Tech
John at JVR
Santi
Moacur
Capt. Obvious
Plus there are a few more.. and I know I will get yelled at... for forgetting!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Sweet!


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dymer)*

Sick Tom







Can't wait to see this bad boy riding on air















and damn I love your wheels


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Get to it!


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

At first I thought you were bagging an Odyssey.








Can't wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*

thanks everyone... and I am really esctatic over the support I have recieved from the guys in here!!!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

nice cant wait to see your car bagged tom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

Awesome!
i'm anxious to see pics of how low you'll sit with, Scooters new front struts! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Mike.)*

sick cant wait to see this thing on air! love the wheels!!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

thats gonna be sick


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

This car gets lamer by the mod...








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: (hellaSmoked)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hellaSmoked* »_At first I thought you were bagging an Odyssey.








Can't wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

THAT would be sweet!
Project looks good, keep us updated! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_This car gets lamer by the mod...








http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

Thasnks D......but when I saw UMM... GLI







, I wanted to t do this!!!!

I stopped by this mornign to check on it... I forgot mny camera.. but I am stoked to see my car.... it has been there since the begining of the year.... have not really seen it for over 2 months...


----------



## 1.8T20thAnniversary (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

you def made a good choice scotts stuff is top notch and got to hawaii quick so i would imagine it will be alot faster to u.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (1.8T20thAnniversary)*

good luck with the baggies tom, the stance should be ridiculous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_good luck with the baggies tom, the stance should be ridiculous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks Greg!!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Is it done yet TOM


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Is it done yet TOM





































, no... and I called John over at JVR and told him to get his ass in gear


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Ata Boy! No breaks for John until the car is done.. Not even pottie breaks


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Ata Boy! No breaks for John until the car is done.. Not even pottie breaks




















































.... I will whip him into shape


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: My Air ride odyssey just started... (tchristemac)*

Some of the stuff arrived today!!!


----------



## Mike. (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: My Air ride odyssey just started... (tchristemac)*

like what?
throw up some pics!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: My Air ride odyssey just started... (Mike.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike.* »_like what?
throw up some pics!










It is at my buddies shop, and I am at work.... so.. no pics!!! SORRY GUYS!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: My Air ride odyssey just started... (tchristemac)*

Weak








J/K buddy







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif ya Tom


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: My Air ride odyssey just started... (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Weak








J/K buddy







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif ya Tom
















I know.. working in manhattan now... leave at 6:30 in the morning and get home after 9pm


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: My Air ride odyssey just started... (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
I know.. working in manhattan now... leave at 6:30 in the morning and get home after 9pm















you do that five days a week?


----------



## smithy_843 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: My Air ride odyssey just started... (Ein punkt acht T)*

Can someone tell me what wheels those are???


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: My Air ride odyssey just started... (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_














you do that five days a week?

yes and it sucks!!!!!!
BBS LM~R's


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

pics would be great


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_pics would be great 


I may stop by there tomorrow.. and snap some pics!


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

cant wait to see this get done, good decision tom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: My Air ride odyssey just started... (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
yes and it sucks!!!!!!


You play GOLF for a living, you aren't allowed to complain bitch.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: My Air ride odyssey just started... (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
You play GOLF for a living, you aren't allowed to complain bitch.









Hey, D.. it is the truth.....






















Ian, thanks!!! I am really happy with it!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: My Air ride odyssey just started... (tchristemac)*

You should fly out here and work on my swing with me so I can keep up with my roommates who have a 6 and 8 handicap. My short game is solid, but my drives suck.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: My Air ride odyssey just started... (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_You should fly out here and work on my swing with me so I can keep up with my roommates who have a 6 and 8 handicap. My short game is solid, but my drives suck.









Lets go golfing here soon mang!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: My Air ride odyssey just started... (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
You play GOLF for a living, you aren't allowed to complain bitch.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

hell ya good luck with the install...u layed jettas are gonna be rollin deep to show season.....so would that be indoor golf in washington...or golf w/ ponchos on.....ha na i kid.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

Darrick, lessons.. yeah I will school you in taking your money





































Complain??? yes, I complain alot


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Bump


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Bump










thanks Jeff!


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Get on this ASAP slacker.. need to get you some sunglasses like mine so you can be a porn star!!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Blackghost20t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blackghost20t* »_Get on this ASAP slacker.. need to get you some sunglasses like mine so you can be a porn star!! 

Your right again!!!
Thanks, my brotha!! I would love to just touch your fluff girls!!!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Saw the goods tonight. OH MY! Thats all I gotta say!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Saw the goods tonight. OH MY! Thats all I gotta say!






















Did you have your camera


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (moacur)*

we wanna see pics already....


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_





















Did you have your camera










I want tchristemac to see his struts in person for the first time.







I saw them over at Mason-Tech last night.


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: (Plain)*

PGA Pro and a bagged Jetta? You're almost my twin!!! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

get r done Tom!! lol cant wait to see the jetta on the ground!!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_Saw the goods tonight. OH MY! Thats all I gotta say!


SAme here Paul, and WOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOWOW!!!!


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Any pics???


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (BoostdIndigo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostdIndigo* »_Any pics???


the install is actually starting tomorrow.. I may get a chance to stop by and get some!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

the install is actually starting tomorrow.. I may get a chance to stop by and get some!

tomorrow? I thought it started already! man, you're slow...


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

the install is actually starting tomorrow.. I may get a chance to stop by and get some!

If you can you should go and help with the install so that you know everything about the system and where everything is incase you ever have any issues on the side of the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*

Here's a sneak peek at Tom's setup and what we're about to release next week:


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Here's a sneak peek at Tom's setup and what we're about to release next week:


















WOOOO HOHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that looks pretty gangster.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_that looks pretty gangster. 

I am rather EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
I am rather EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!

Can't wait to see them on tom! maybe your car will look decent for once!


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

I feel you Tom. I get mine tomorrow can't wait. Love the car man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (SuCi0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SuCi0* »_I feel you Tom. I get mine tomorrow can't wait. Love the car man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


thanks Sucio...... I hate waiting....


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

the new bags are awfully good looking


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (candela)*

Tom- Have you started making pssshh psshshh air ride noises with your mouth yet at home or work in anticipation of the fun you are going to have with your car on bags


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*








I am guilty of makin them noises.


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Tom- Have you started making pssshh psshshh air ride noises with your mouth yet at home or work in anticipation of the fun you are going to have with your car on bags









I did that so much before I put mine on.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Tom- Have you started making pssshh psshshh air ride noises with your mouth yet at home or work in anticipation of the fun you are going to have with your car on bags










Um, yeah GUILTY!!!!!!! my wife was like WTF????


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Ata boy


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Ata boy


















Yeah, it is FUNNY as shizer!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*








TOM where is the updated pictars at


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







TOM where is the updated pictars at 


Actually Scott just shipped my rear set up yesterday and the install will start today.. I am stopping by on Saturday and i will take smoe pics!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

finally.. cus these build up threads w/o pictars suck..







cant wait to see it! 
i could've had it done in a weekend. maybe for next time.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_finally.. cus these build up threads w/o pictars suck..







cant wait to see it! 
i could've had it done in a weekend. maybe for next time.

















your telling me, my car has been at JVR on Long Island since January 3rd..... so 3 months


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

your telling me, my car has been at JVR on Long Island since January 3rd..... so 3 months

well that kinda sucks.. and now another 2 more to finish the air..


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
well that kinda sucks.. and now another 2 more to finish the air.. 

yeah, your telling me.. it SUCKS!!!!!!! maybe I will have my car back by H20...


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
yeah, your telling me.. it SUCKS!!!!!!! maybe I will have my car back by H20...









At the rate you are going you'll be lucky to see it this year


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
At the rate you are going you'll be lucky to see it this year










Your telling me....I am having withdrawals from not seeing my car!!!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

Your telling me....I am having withdrawals from not seeing my car!!!









May I recommend crack for the time being to get you through the hard times?


----------



## njwolfturbo (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Wow Tom, the jetta will be looking insane on air http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

Actually Scott just shipped my rear set up yesterday and the install will start today.. I am stopping by on Saturday and i will take smoe pics!


Bump for pics big daddy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

Whats up boys.. these pictures are from this mornign and it started...

























Her waiting for the install to start:









Hopefully this week I can get some pictures


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

this is taking to long for me to see finished


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Agreed


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Agreed


























BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Tom...who taught you how to take pictures.. fail! 

Get this done already!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Blackghost20t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blackghost20t* »_Tom...who taught you how to take pictures.. fail! 

Get this done already!










I know they suck!! but it was the best I could do....


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

well, I think the frame MAY get notched http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

It better







or you might as well have stayed on coils


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_It better







or you might as well have stayed on coils


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

so I heard you gave up and are just parting the car out.


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

I heard the same thing! Gets an article in a magazine and then parts the car.. nice going tom!


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

Jeez... Done yet?! Pictures?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

this is almost like Austins build, 3-4 pages and no pics or updates.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Jeebus Tom.... What the heck is going on


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Jeebus Tom.... What the heck is going on









he aborted the mission man


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Ghey


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
he aborted the mission man

you cant be serious.. are you for real? 







Tom whats up.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Bah, I don't believe it... Hopefully he didn't have a tank blow up in his trunk


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
you cant be serious.. are you for real? 







Tom whats up. 

four reelz


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
four reelz








that sucks, i hope everythings ok w/ him.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Everything with Tom is fine.
As far as I know, he didn't abandon the mission at all. Tom is out in California playing golf with Callaway.


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_Everything with Tom is fine.
As far as I know, he didn't abandon the mission at all. Tom is out in California playing golf with Callaway. 

That must be nice!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_Everything with Tom is fine.
As far as I know, he didn't abandon the mission at all. *Tom is out in California playing golf with Callaway.* 

Just one more reason why Tom is NEVER allowed to complain about work...


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Just one more reason why Tom is NEVER allowed to complain about work...
















ya... lucky bastard


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_Everything with Tom is fine.
As far as I know, he didn't abandon the mission at all. Tom is out in California playing golf with Callaway. 

I'm still beleiving Mike over you..







except about the Callaway thing... 
The only good thing about Golf IMO is the amount of money that players make...
4 pages of a dead thread


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Tom has not parted the car out.
Tom is still doing bags.
End of Story.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

Just because the guy hasnt posted in a few days everyone think he's 'aborted the mission'? sh!ts weak.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

I just got off the phone with Tom - he's in SoCal playing golf with Callaway. He'll be back on Saturday. He said to me that there is no use posting on the vortex because he's not around to talk to JVR and/or take pictures. Now that everything is cleared up, please don't start unnecessary drama or rumors like a bunch of college girls getting manicures.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_ please don't start unnecessary drama or rumors like a bunch of college girls getting manicures.

no doubt.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_I just got off the phone with Tom - he's in SoCal playing golf with Callaway. He'll be back on Saturday. He said to me that there is no use posting on the vortex because he's not around to talk to JVR and/or take pictures. Now that everything is cleared up, please don't start unnecessary drama or rumors like a bunch of college girls getting manicures.

haha chill out dude there just joking.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

Ease back honky,,


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

Can we still go get manicures though?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

for reals Buck chill. it was just a Joke. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

i guess everything is taken so seriously on these said forums


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
I'm still beleiving Mike over you..







except about the Callaway thing... 
The only good thing about Golf IMO is the amount of money that players make...
4 pages of a dead thread










4 pages of a thread.. well, I have a life outside out of here.. and well to say the least, it is hard for me to get pics... PLUS I AM DOING BAGS STILL!!!!!!
P.S. I AM STILL GOING WITH BAGS AND I AM stopping to get pics on FRIDAY!!!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
he aborted the mission man

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
he aborted the mission man

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
he aborted the mission man

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
he aborted the mission man

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
he aborted the mission man

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
he aborted the mission man

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
he aborted the mission man

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
he aborted the mission man

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
he aborted the mission man

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
he aborted the mission man

_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_
he aborted the mission man





























, thanks mr. appleton...


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

4 pages of a thread.. well, I have a life outside out of here.. and well to say the least, it is hard for me to get pics... PLUS I AM DOING BAGS STILL!!!!!!
P.S. I AM STILL GOING WITH BAGS AND I AM stopping to get pics on FRIDAY!!!

i was just joking brotha.. We just need to keep our selves entertained while we wait for the red monster to be done thats all. 
Are you gonna end up tossing the sub and all that out or are you re-doing that completely around where the air ride stuff is gonna be?


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
Are you gonna end up tossing the sub and all that out or are you re-doing that completely around where the air ride stuff is gonna be? 

Santi, I know you where busting shoes.... hell I have to retort to it though








I know, Andrew AKA Buck called me when I was out in CA... and I was like NO.. I am still going air..
SUB???? well.... MAYBE rabbit, maybe.....LOL.....
I am going to be redoing it this winter.. I am keeping it intact at the moment!!!!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Can we still go get manicures though?


Yeah, I have a small asian women chained up to my car...


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

Plus to let every one know... I AM NOTCHING the frame


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
Santi, I know you where busting shoes.... hell I have to retort to it though







I know, Andrew AKA Buck called me when I was out in CA... and I was like NO.. I am still going air.. SUB???? well.... MAYBE rabbit, maybe.....LOL..... I am going to be redoing it this winter.. I am keeping it intact at the moment!!!! 

well i'm sure your keeping it in the DL, but i was jsut wondering how you were gonna set it all up. the Subwoofer set up. this winter? c'mon you got all summer.. its only cutting wood, and gluing fabric on it.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
well i'm sure your keeping it in the DL, but i was jsut wondering how you were gonna set it all up. the Subwoofer set up. this winter? c'mon you got all summer.. its only cutting wood, and gluing fabric on it.










I know, but... I really need to re think it!!!!


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

hey tom... i hate u







(but can i has ur job?)
jk buddy


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (mbg_euros)*

hahaha
im tricky tricky


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (mbg_euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbg_euros* »_hey tom... i hate u







(but can i has ur job?)
jk buddy























yes, you can.... PLUS!!! Shot 66 on Torrey Pines the other day... not from the way back tees but the BLACK tees, not the championship tees


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_hahaha
im tricky tricky

Tricky??? you fOOker!!!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

quick question, how much does a set of those wheels go for?


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_quick question, how much does a set of those wheels go for? 

They were over 5K......to be exact 5500.00 no shipping and no tax!

BAGS are on and I am going to stop by on friday!!!!!
I was so HAPPY to finally have the set up almost finished!


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
They were over 5K......to be exact 5500.00 no shipping and no tax!

BAGS are on and I am going to stop by on friday!!!!!
I was so HAPPY to finally have the set up almost finished!

ill believe it when i see some pics


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Randal Graves)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Randal Graves* »_
ill believe it when i see some pics
























Iggy, your telling me.... I hate waiting!!!


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
BAGS are on and I am going to stop by on friday!!!!!
I was so HAPPY to finally have the set up almost finished!

cant wait to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (mbg_euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbg_euros* »_cant wait to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Friday afternoon MORE pics


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

Friday afternoon MORE pics


Yaaaaaaaaay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_

Yaaaaaaaaay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_



















































so is it touchign the ground. or at least close to it?


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_







so is it touchign the ground. or at least close to it? 


Close to it.... well, it will be on the ground by weeks end......hopefully


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

Close to it.... well, it will be on the ground by weeks end......hopefully









if it doesnt i think you'll probably just have to give me the car


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (mbg_euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbg_euros* »_
if it doesnt i think you'll probably just have to give me the car


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

Close to it.... well, it will be on the ground by weeks end......hopefully









it better..


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
it better..

















Your telling me... My boy John told me it should be done!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

Your telling me... My boy John told me it should be done!!!

ok so where is the pics then? have him send you some.


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

cant wait to see how your car sits cuz we have the same setup basically


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

Your telling me... My boy John told me it should be done!!!









































































Can't wait to see it Tom.. Bags and LM-R's are going to be the biz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

Well, the bags are in but there has to be some adjusting to do....
On to the pics!!!

























































Well, there are some of them...... I have to get some info.. I do not think that it is LOW enough... there is NO AIR in the bags and well........ I thought that it would be lower... plus the frame HAS NOT been notched yet!


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

rear bags are BIG lol
cant wait to see the final


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

man those rear brackets are huge!







and I take it that is as far down that you can spin those fronts down?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (Brian Fantana)*

Looks like it is off to a good start Tom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Looks like it is off to a good start Tom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks brother..... I PM'd Scott to find out how low I can go!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Tom - I IM'd you back and left you a voicemail with some details. The rear mounts are made to fit a stock setup straight out of the box. With a bit of trimming, the lower cups can be cut down by nearly 2" if you do a bit of trimming to the spring pocket gussets for air bag clearance. On my GLI, with the same setup, the rear goes so low that the tires start pushing up the fender liners. Of course my tires are a bit smaller (225/40-18 Falken ZX-912's). Also, it's been mentioned here before, but make sure the bump stops are off the rear shocks. In the pics, it doesn't look like your rear bags are fully collapsed.
In the front, it may just be a matter of tire size. With the new parts we will have this week, the fronts will go another inch lower with no clearance issues. The bags have to be set up to be as close as possible to the tire when they are deflated.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Tom - I IM'd you back and left you a voicemail with some details. The rear mounts are made to fit a stock setup straight out of the box. With a bit of trimming, the lower cups can be cut down by nearly 2" if you do a bit of trimming to the spring pocket gussets for air bag clearance. On my GLI, with the same setup, the rear goes so low that the tires start pushing up the fender liners. Of course my tires are a bit smaller (225/40-18 Falken ZX-912's). Also, it's been mentioned here before, but make sure the bump stops are off the rear shocks. In the pics, it doesn't look like your rear bags are fully collapsed.
In the front, it may just be a matter of tire size. With the new parts we will have this week, the fronts will go another inch lower with no clearance issues. The bags have to be set up to be as close as possible to the tire when they are deflated. 


John is going to be cutting them down.... I am running 235/35/19..... and well I want to have the tires hit my fender liners!!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

No Tom, you want your wheels to murder your fender liners


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_No Tom, you want your wheels to murder your fender liners









they are jsut fender liners....








Are all those pics of the car all the way down???? Quality on everything looks great, and tire sizes may have something to do with it on front.. and the rear needs cutting ... but that looks a bit disappointing... I know i would've been pissed if that was my car... Frame is not notched.. sway is out also i hope... But still.. 
Scott: If its a 'bolt-on' kit designed for stock set-ups they are doing it wrong. And bags extend 7" there is no need for such big cup...
And also tom your exhaust is WAY TOO CLOSE to the bag, wrap to header wrap around it, or get rid of it


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
they are jsut fender liners....








Are all those pics of the car all the way down???? Quality on everything looks great, and tire sizes may have something to do with it on front.. and the rear needs cutting ... but that looks a bit disappointing... I know i would've been pissed if that was my car... Frame is not notched.. sway is out also i hope... But still.. 
Scott: If its a 'bolt-on' kit designed for stock set-ups they are doing it wrong. And bags extend 7" there is no need for such big cup...
And also tom your exhaust is WAY TOO CLOSE to the bag, wrap to header wrap around it, or get rid of it










Santi: yeah the exhaust will be moved, the BUMP stops need to be removed and i am cutting the collars on the rear set up


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

looking good, i was wondering if your rears were gonna be as low as myne are right now, i deff need to cut alot off the rear mount cuz myne does not go nearly low enough, same as the front tho too


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_looking good, i was wondering if your rears were gonna be as low as myne are right now, i deff need to cut alot off the rear mount cuz myne does not go nearly low enough, same as the front tho too

yeah, make sure the rear bump stops are out and cut the bag collars.... and SOON you will be tucking tire!


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

i talked to scott about cutting the collars and he said i have to re-weld something so i dunno what im gonna be doing back there but myne are no lower than my coils which are kinda pissing me off right now
but i never had rear bumpstops


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*

it may only be as low as your coils but at least you can lift at the touch of a button...and you can still so soooo much more to get it lower


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (diive4sho)*

It will BE GOING LOWER!!!! I have a few things that still need to be done.. the air is not even hooked up yet and I am cutting the collars, and getting rid of the bump stops


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

This is the gayest thread ever! Go eat your eggs benedict you sally boy!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Blackghost20t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blackghost20t* »_This is the gayest thread ever! Go eat your eggs benedict you sally boy! 









LOL......
Chris, thanks to you I have coffee on my computer screen!!!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

I did not have a chance to stop by this week and well no pics... but I was told that when I stop by this week I will be surprised!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_I did not have a chance to stop by this week and well no pics... but I was told that when I stop by this week I will be surprised! 

well make sure you go this week csu i see the surprise too.. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by Santi at 12:55 PM 5-6-2008_


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

All I have to say is....


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

I take it that means it's not done Yet


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_I take it that means it's not done Yet










Yes, Jeff and needless to say I am PISSSSSSSSSSSSED!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

Yes, Jeff and needless to say I am PISSSSSSSSSSSSED!

oh boooo.







are they that busy, or do they not know WTF they are doing... sorry to hear Tom.


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

damn dude, if its just a matter of removing bumpstops, cutting the mount, adjusting and notching the frame drop it off at my house and pay me and ill have it done by the weekend.


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*

Come on tom! take a gol club down there and start swinging at them..they will start working asap!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_damn dude, if its just a matter of removing bumpstops, cutting the mount, adjusting and notching the frame drop it off at my house and pay me and ill have it done by the weekend.










Its not that.. my turbo and a few other engine mods are still backordered... he is waiting until that comes in and then he will finish it all in a week or so!!!
But thanks for the offer


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Hi Tom
I'm seriously considering airbags for my next suspension setup and I stumbled across this thread. The only thing that freaks me out is the amount of equipment is takes to run all this stuff and I'm scared my trunk will be full of stuff and I won't be able to fit both my carputer and golf clubs in with it all. I'm interested to see how it's all arranged and tucked away. Or are you going for full on display style?
Looking forward to see the stance when you get everything done.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazmcc* »_Hi Tom
I'm seriously considering airbags for my next suspension setup and I stumbled across this thread. The only thing that freaks me out is the amount of equipment is takes to run all this stuff and I'm scared my trunk will be full of stuff and I won't be able to fit both my carputer and golf clubs in with it all. I'm interested to see how it's all arranged and tucked away. Or are you going for full on display style?
Looking forward to see the stance when you get everything done.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks BAZ... well, my trunk was never really used anyways.. but you can HIDE most of the stuff.... and there will be still enough room for your gear and such!


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

hey tom, have you driven the car since you put the setup on? I was wondering how the ride was with those fronts on there. I dont think anyone has said how they ride yet.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_hey tom, have you driven the car since you put the setup on?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

i have the same setup as tom, they front are smooth or stiff depending on what you put the dampening at, i had it all the way up and it was alot nicer than my coils then i have it at like 1/2 of the level i guess you would say
my car is kinda bouncy tho but i dont have the rears set right with the front so the back screws it up


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_i have the same setup as tom, they front are smooth or stiff depending on what you put the dampening at, i had it all the way up and it was alot nicer than my coils then i have it at like 1/2 of the level i guess you would say
my car is kinda bouncy tho but i dont have the rears set right with the front so the back screws it up

how does it ride with them all the way down?


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_

























Thanks Jeff.... my car is in a ZILLION pieces right now... and HOPEFULLY it will be ready for waterfest...... I still have to drop it off at the body place for a few new things


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*








When can you actually pick it up from the shop it is at now and has been all winter?


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

with no pressure kinda like crap...but pa roads suck to begin with...there are no real smooth roads around where i live at all


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







When can you actually pick it up from the shop it is at now and has been all winter?


I have NO clue.. still waiting on parts... and to tell you the truth I have lost alot of attention on the car.... I hate it!!! but when she comes back, right into the body shop!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*








Man that sucks.. Turbo installs don't take more then a weekend..Especially on pre-turbod cars... Either does air ride installs. Hope you are not getting raped for install costs


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_







Man that sucks.. Turbo installs don't take more then a weekend..Especially on pre-turbod cars... Either does air ride installs. Hope you are not getting raped for install costs









the total cost to install is DIRT cheap... especially, being that John did sponsor me.... but, it will be under 600.00 or so for the both installs and all new clutch, diff and flywheel....... plus alot of custom pipping!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

That's good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now tell em to hurry up and get the damn thing done. It's been their for months







How are you supposed to represent for them if you never have the car


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_That's good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now tell em to hurry up and get the damn thing done. It's been their for months







How are you supposed to represent for them if you never have the car

















I agree......


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

as much as they are sponsoring you, i would've been so pissed off in your position, i know some free work, and w/e but its still your car, i would've taken the car out and done it myself (at least the air) but then i know your a busy man!! 
i hope everything gets done soon and turns well!!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_*My Air ride odyssey just started...*

...but may never end!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
...but may never end!









DANG..... you suck






























Santi... your 100% correct!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
DANG..... you suck






























Santi... your 100% correct!!!

it'll end even if i have to go up there and finish it cause those newbs couldnt do it.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
it'll end even if i have to go up there and finish it cause those newbs couldnt do it.

















Well, um I think that your right!!!


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

I can't believe your getting that wings west kit installed too...i thought you had class Tom... go back to your golf course with your hot women clients... pansy!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Blackghost20t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blackghost20t* »_I can't believe your getting that wings west kit installed too...i thought you had class Tom... go back to your golf course with your hot women clients... pansy! 

Dang that some hot isht..


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Tom.. you're just too nice







You need to demand that they finish your **** up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It is almost June and summer is short in our neck of the woods


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Tom.. you're just too nice







You need to demand that they finish your **** up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It is almost June and summer is short in our neck of the woods









Yeah, your right.. remember nice guys finish last!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

damn, i havent been in this thread in a while... ish still not done tom? damn kid...


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_damn, i havent been in this thread in a while... ish still not done tom? damn kid...


dang....you do not have to tell me....


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

Might I be done before you?


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

(631) 243 6333
theres the number to a competent shop.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Might I be done before you?









Probably D.... and well I was told it will be done next week!


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Come on tom...bring a pitching wedge with you and start cracking some skulls to get it done!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Blackghost20t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
Probably D.... and well I was told it will be done next week!

Yeah, probably not... I am not having any luck with struts!

_Quote, originally posted by *Blackghost20t* »_Come on tom...bring a pitching wedge with you and start cracking some skulls to get it done! 

As long as you keep the clubs clean!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Blackghost20t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blackghost20t* »_Come on tom...bring a pitching wedge with you and start cracking some skulls to get it done! 


LOL.... yeah, I would have to beat him with it!!!!
Dustin, yeah I clean my clubs after every shot


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

Grandpa got bagged
















looks sweet, cant wait to see it in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Lip* »_Grandpa got bagged
















looks sweet, cant wait to see it in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Dang...


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

if your bags are saggin you might need this


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

So when will it be done? That is the big question!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Lip* »_if your bags are saggin you might need this









your out of your mind... and it should be done next week!


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_your out of your mind

no, im completely sane. im just hopped up on some pain meds


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Lip* »_
no, im completely sane. im just hopped up on some pain meds



RE, RE, REALLLLLLLLY??? sounds good!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

dang....you do not have to tell me....





































haha, my bad bro. didn't mean to rub it in...


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*

and it never ends!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Ohh boy...I thought this thread died and the install was complete!!! This is aggravating me and it's not my car!!!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Ohh boy...I thought this thread died and the install was complete!!! This is aggravating me and it's not my car!!!









your telling me....


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Man you are one patient guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to see it when it is all together.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (BoostdIndigo)*

Tom, just think... Once she is back in your hands..... You know it will be worth it!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Tom, just think... Once she is back in your hands..... You know it will be worth it!

Or will it?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
Or will it?









I would be uber pissed.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Sooooooooooooo.... What's the word







Did they blow this thing up or what


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*

Tom you need that car to look cheddar when you get it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Sooooooooooooo.... What's the word







Did they blow this thing up or what









No.......at the very least they started it!!


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Blackghost20t)*

cheddary


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Larry Appleton* »_cheddary

You SUK... those WI guys are the WORSE!!!!!!!!


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

You love us WI people!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Blackghost20t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blackghost20t* »_You love us WI people! 


maybe, you but that matty B bop guy pSSSSSSSSSSSh!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Face it Tom, you're never going to see your car again.
Might as well find something new and start over again.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Face it Tom, you're never going to see your car again.
Might as well find something new and start over again.









Yea but as soon as the "new" cars leaves his hands he will never see it again so its a loose loose situation here. Just drive the "new" car stock


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

man just read through this whole thread cause i was thinking about bagging my car and i live in nyc. ill stay far away from jvr.....5 months for bags and a turbo kit?!? i dont understand why they cant get it done....it looks like off the shelf stuff and nothing custom














i dont understand why you guys put up with stuff like this no matter how cheap it is. what shops can i use in the nyc area.....i tried tyrol but they said they don't do bags. anyone have experience with kmd? will they do bags?


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (02VWGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02VWGTIVR6* »_man just read through this whole thread cause i was thinking about bagging my car and i live in nyc. ill stay far away from jvr.....5 months for bags and a turbo kit?!? i dont understand why they cant get it done....it looks like off the shelf stuff and nothing custom














i dont understand why you guys put up with stuff like this no matter how cheap it is. what shops can i use in the nyc area.....i tried tyrol but they said they don't do bags. anyone have experience with kmd? will they do bags?

In all honesty its not hard to do yourself.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

Im on long island and i'd help out, i did my bags in a weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (02VWGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02VWGTIVR6* »_man just read through this whole thread cause i was thinking about bagging my car and i live in nyc. ill stay far away from jvr.....5 months for bags and a turbo kit?!? i dont understand why they cant get it done....it looks like off the shelf stuff and nothing custom














i dont understand why you guys put up with stuff like this no matter how cheap it is. what shops can i use in the nyc area.....i tried tyrol but they said they don't do bags. anyone have experience with kmd? will they do bags?

Buddy, I agree... and to tell you the truth alot of it was caused by ATP... for the turbo isht.... and well, my car was garaged the whole winter there and I have really no issue with some one that is sponsoring me anyways.... thanks for the insight though..
Yeah, Ryan.. I know you live on long island


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

*IS IT DONE YET?*


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_*IS IT DONE YET?*

im going to go out on a limb here and say no


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (Larry Appleton)*

lol 5 months for air bags and a "big" turbo...very long wait
word of advice ...dont run revo
miss you <3


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (one.eightT03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *one.eightT03* »_lol 5 months for air bags and a "big" turbo...very long wait
word of advice ...dont run revo
miss you <3

what does REVO have to do with it?


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
what does REVO have to do with it?










just trying to help him out hun


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
what does REVO have to do with it?









as far as the big turbo software im assuming


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (one.eightT03)*


_Quote, originally posted by *one.eightT03* »_

just trying to help him out hun

ok sweetie.


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (dashrendar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dashrendar* »_
ok sweetie.










thanks DASH... I gather some people just have to put there .02 cents in... yeah over 5 months man.. it sucks, but when you do things right it takes a while..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

or when you pay someone to do it


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (ForVWLife)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ForVWLife* »_or when you pay someone to do it


I hear that from alot of people.... it is hard for me to do anything.. I work over 60 hours a week and I have a son and a wife with a second child on the way


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

How is the car coming along.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (BoostdIndigo)*

will this thing be making waterfest in a couple weeks?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

i dont see why not. pull the car out of jvr have forcefed install the kit in a day or 2 and since you dont have time to do things your self pay ryanmiller to install the rest. will def be done then, just my .02 dont take offense.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_i dont see why not. pull the car out of jvr have forcefed install the kit in a day or 2 and since you dont have time to do things your self pay ryanmiller to install the rest. will def be done then, just my .02 dont take offense. 

yea but then what is he going to do with the rest of the 2 weeks before waterfest


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_
yea but then what is he going to do with the rest of the 2 weeks before waterfest









Well just to let you know it will be done!!!


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
Well just to let you know it will be done!!!

yuppp I already know


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_yuppp I already know









hows that???


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
hows that???

i got connections http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif see you on the way up im sure


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_
i got connections http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif see you on the way up im sure


connections sma-nections.......I am actaully going to be staying over on saturday night so I do not think I will see you cruizing


----------



## MaX h2o (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

yo tom hit me up when your there ill be there from friday to sunday


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (MaX h2o)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MaX h2o* »_yo tom hit me up when your there ill be there from friday to sunday


IM sent!!!

It will be done tomorrow!!!!!!! picking it up late friday and hope to have pics up on friday nght


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

IM sent!!!

It will be done tomorrow!!!!!!! picking it up late friday and hope to have pics up on friday nght

its about time!!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

nice tom! cant wait to see this thing...


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

IM sent!!!

It will be done tomorrow!!!!!!! picking it up late friday and hope to have pics up on friday nght

I call bs


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (tivs31)*

I agree with you Greg!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (tivs31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tivs31* »_
I call bs

















PICKED it up last night and MAYBE I can pics today.. I had to cover for some one at work... which sucks but OOOO wells... MORE MONEY!


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_PICKED it up last night and MAYBE I can pics today.. 

YOu picked it up... HOLY ISH... ITS DONE!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Congrats Tom







Give us some details... Are you laying frame or what







Happy with the drop now?
Looking forward to the pics


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Congrats Tom







Give us some details... Are you laying frame or what







Happy with the drop now?
Looking forward to the pics









he isnt layin frame


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
he isnt layin frame


maybe I am and maybe I am not....HMMMMMMM! HMMMMMMMM!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Oh no, he's back..
I wasnt expecting it to be done before WF. 2 weeks before the show is cutting it close, not too close, but close enough.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
he isnt layin frame

Obviously... but I didn't know I needed to write exact measurements








He better be laying on rim though with 19's


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

Tom call me if you want some shots to put up on here!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Oh no, he's back..
I wasnt expecting it to be done before WF. 2 weeks before the show is cutting it close, not too close, but close enough. 


Yeah.....
Miller, on wednesday or thursday....


----------



## one.eightT03 (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_

Yeah.....
Miller, on wednesday or thursday....

can i come and take pictures??


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (one.eightT03)*


















Just a few shots of the rear!!!


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

Yummy


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (moacur)*

Looks good..... Can't wait to see it in person! PS... The GF was all excited about our shoot on friday... She is going to be taking some of the photos!!!


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

I bet you're pretty pleased to get it back. Get some pics of what's in the trunk and a final mod list so we can see what bags and tank and compressor etc is involved. It'll be great to see this car back on the whoring stage again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Bazmcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bazmcc* »_I bet you're pretty pleased to get it back. Get some pics of what's in the trunk and a final mod list so we can see what bags and tank and compressor etc is involved. It'll be great to see this car back on the whoring stage again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










Thanks BOYS!!!!
Baz, there will be a FULL whore sessions soon...
Jeff, thanks man!!!
D, tell your young lady friend we will have to use her NEW camera BUNCH


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (tchristemac)*

OMG there are update pics in here!















congrats on getting the car back!


----------



## GreyGhost18t (Feb 10, 2005)

*Re: (dashrendar)*

You are now a porn star Tom!


----------



## tivs31 (Dec 28, 2001)

*Re: (Blackghost20t)*

looks great tom! glad you got the car back, how's the turbo?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_D, tell your young lady friend we will have to use her NEW camera BUNCH









Yeah, she will have hers... Though I know she prefers my SLR with L-glass over her p&S... But her camera takes some nuts shots!!!!


----------

